# Trigger fish, Playa Del Carmen, Mexico



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Had a nice day on the Caribbean yesterday south of Playa Del Carmen, Mexico. 30+ trigger fish, a few other species as well. Highlight of trip was the shark following some of the triggers up, one actually bit one of mine off. A little sight seeing afterwards, stingrays and the guides hand fed a sea turtle that swam up to the boat when we anchored for lunch a ballyhoo.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Trigger fish is the best fish I've ever eaten. I don't blame the sharks a bit!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Triggers are excellent eating. We caught them in the Gulf off of Alabama.




6Speed said:


> Trigger fish is the best fish I've ever eaten. I don't blame the sharks a bit!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep, grew up diving around the gulf parts east of there and we'd let a grouper go in a second to spear a trigger fish or two. Butter, thin sliced onion, wrap it in foil and toss it on the grill. Better than perch, walleye, halibut, lobster, shrimp, etc, etc, etc...long as it's fresh, it's the best.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Well they made ceviche out of a few of them right on the boat, had to bop them on the head to dispatch them, so I don’t think it gets any fresher!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Had a buddy lose the tip of a finger to a big trigger fish in Cancun. They’ve sure got a nasty bite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Wallywarrior said:


> Had a buddy lose the tip of a finger to a big trigger fish in Cancun. They’ve sure got a nasty bite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it his trigger finger? Sorry, had to ask!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Puerto Aventuras! I've caught Triggers there, before. And a few other fish, including a Barracuda that was pushing 35#. There are huge seasonal migrations that follow the trench between Cozumel, and the mainland. Playa, and Puerto Aventuras are the best places to fish from to target those migrations. The water literally goes from 100 ft to 500 ft in 1/4 mile, just offshore of Puerto Aventuras. 

Panga fishing rocks.


----------



## aquaalf (May 28, 2017)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> Well they made ceviche out of a few of them right on the boat, had to bop them on the head to dispatch them, so I don’t think it gets any fresher!


 We did the same out on the Pacific out of Mexico, Very good.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

On the Gulf, Florida caters to the commercial guys — 32 ton quota on triggers, none for recreational. Likewise with red snapper — 300 ton quota for the commercial boats, none for recreational fisherman.


----------

